# Audi RS5 - After Winter Refresh



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

Right - Winter out the way, time to get the car spruced up again. :detailer:

New LSP this time - CQuartz and a layer of reload, after seeing CQuartz lasted on the glass - more on that for another thread later.

So Scott of Beau Technique :thumb: came back and managed to find the only day with lots of sun and no rain :buffer:

Cracking depth this time, seem to be a more fluid deeper darker shine.

Enjoy (and thanks Scott - loving your work yet again)

Will update on how clean she stays and any beading\sheeting shots


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Car looks lovely. Really like the colour


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Very very nice, nice car and a nice detail!


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

Great colour, nice wheels suit the car and good job done.


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Car looks lovely, really deep shine


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks stunning


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

Jack said:


> Car looks lovely. Really like the colour





Nicholas said:


> Very very nice, nice car and a nice detail!





forge197 said:


> Great colour, nice wheels suit the car and good job done.





Ongoing said:


> Car looks lovely, really deep shine





colarado red said:


> Looks stunning


Thanks chaps - Scott does all the hard work and I just have to look after it inbetween, a great relationship


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks spectacular, you've definitely chosen the right colour! I've been a fan of Scotts work for a good few years following him across various forums, there's no doubt he's the right man for the job!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Gorgeous motor mate.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful car, great finish as well.


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

That looks superb - you've got a great example there!
Really love that colour in the sunshine!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Best colour i've seen on the RS5

some of the other colours make it look like any other S-Line A5, especially black where the wheelarche bulges seem to vanish.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Couldn't ask for a better man to maintain a car. Always a pleasure Dave and a true enthusiast for both car and detail.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

the car looks stunning


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning car and colour. Great job


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Looks spectacular, you've definitely chosen the right colour! I've been a fan of Scotts work for a good few years following him across various forums, there's no doubt he's the right man for the job!


Yea Scott is spot on the right man for the job - we think alike, plus we feed and water him 



jamesgti said:


> Gorgeous motor mate.


Cheers



AdamC said:


> Beautiful car, great finish as well.


Cheers



andrewhutch1 said:


> That looks superb - you've got a great example there!
> Really love that colour in the sunshine!


Yea when it shines it shines - esp at speed 



robertdon777 said:


> Best colour i've seen on the RS5
> 
> some of the other colours make it look like any other S-Line A5, especially black where the wheelarche bulges seem to vanish.


Same thoughts I had in selecting it - the black kit then gives it more menace



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing:thumb:


Cheers



Megs Lad said:


> the car looks stunning


Cheers



gibbo555 said:


> Stunning car and colour. Great job


Cheers


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> Couldn't ask for a better man to maintain a car. Always a pleasure Dave and a true enthusiast for both car and detail.


Ditto mate - owner and detailer working in harmony = RESULT !


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning car


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

What a car that is, excellent stuff:thumb:


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

TopSport+ said:


> stunning car





s29nta said:


> What a car that is, excellent stuff:thumb:


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Gorgeous RS5. Very jealous!


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

G105ALY said:


> Gorgeous RS5. Very jealous!


 Cheers


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

You chose the best color for S5 IMO:thumb: Nice work:thumb:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

It is winter lol


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

Black.MB said:


> You chose the best color for S5 IMO:thumb: Nice work:thumb:


S5 !!!!!  :doublesho


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

rhyst said:


> It is winter lol


Yea well I had to give the missus and excuse :buffer: :wall:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Quality motor mate,looks ream


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

Its fun when it rains


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

Having a bit of time to play - the CCTV recorded Scott on an 8hr non stop day doing the car - That's commitment for you.


----------



## fuzzy (Feb 21, 2008)

Love the colour. looks mint!


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Sepang ?

My RS4 was Sprint Blue which is smidge lighter


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

Sepang it is - Cquartz and Reload adding a nice depth


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

:argie::argie::argie:

think that covers it:lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, wow, wow!

Stunning car & really love the colour of it!

:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

dartmin said:


> Having a bit of time to play - the CCTV recorded Scott on an 8hr non stop day doing the car - That's commitment for you.


Commitment, insanity and plenty of coffee coupled with some nice chicken burgers:thumb:


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks to Scott for the recommendation on CQuartz and Reload

Absolutely superb properties


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

:wave:






Ha Ha


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

Andyuk911 said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that on your RS4  :wave:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Scott's done you proud. Cars looking spot on in the sunshine, lovely colour to show off as well.


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

dartmin said:


> Is that on your RS4  :wave:


Might be ... Apparently in Oz or New Zeland now ...


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and love the wheels on these


----------

